# Umm, unexpected eggs!!



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I wasnt going to breed any of my Royals this year, but I have a pair of Het Albinos that have yet to breed so put them together for a short time just after Christmas (or there abouts). I saw copulation and I separated them after a day or two, I wasnt going to try to hard... I kept an eye on the het female, she unfortunately went off food completely and on keeping a close eye on her I was 100% sure she didnt take and wasnt going to lay.

Well, she still hasnt layed.... 


However, when feeding the het male tonight I notice hes sat on a pile off eggs!! lol  dont ask me how I never noticed ovulation or any signs. Of course the incubator isnt set up, I currently dont have a spare stat for it and I havnt been able to do the normal incubator temp testing etc... so it will be a mad rush to get it all set up tomorrow.

All this time I thought I knew which was which, but never checked... its actually really exciting having such a nice surprise... I just hope I get some Albinos now!! 

I'll take a picture tomorrow or two when I have the incubator set up and am ready to get the eggs sorted


----------



## tplatts98 (Jun 29, 2008)

congrats:2thumb:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey, Chris! Congrats, you're more than welcome to lodge in my incubator if you like? It's got plenty of space.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Hey, Chris! Congrats, you're more than welcome to lodge in my incubator if you like? It's got plenty of space.


Cheers & thanks for the offer mate, I should be ok tomorrow as I just need to buy a stat and let things stablise in the incubator.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

wooo hooo fab news, got to love surprises like that


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Congrats! Mad rush sounds familiar, Im never quite ready either! But Im sure it'll be ok. Well done


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

congratz m8 a nice surprise: victory:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Well, just to update.. 5 healthy looking eggs are now in the incubator! the top one is a bit dimpled but that should be fine with the extra humidity it now has.

Thanks all for the congrats


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

congratumalations mate!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

Fingers crossed :no1:


----------



## tortoise_dude (Mar 9, 2006)

Wow, those eggs look huge. How big are they?

Is there a particular reason that snake eggs sometimes dent? Are their shells quite soft and leathery? Never seen a snake egg before!


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

tortoise_dude said:


> Wow, those eggs look huge. How big are they?
> 
> Is there a particular reason that snake eggs sometimes dent? Are their shells quite soft and leathery? Never seen a snake egg before!


I guess about 3 to 4 inches long... pretty big, especialy in comparison. The eggs are soft, not really leathery I would say... kinda just feels like soft eggshell.

The denting is usualy to do with humidity, Royal eggs also naturaly dent towards the end of incubation.. thats when you know your almost there!


----------



## tortoise_dude (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh Cool, they always look sort of spongy or silky, compared to the hard-eggs I have seen in torts and chickens :blush:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

These eggs have started hatching, just heads atm but I have at least one Albino! 

I'll get some pictures up of the little darlings soon, when they are all out of the eggs


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

t-bo said:


> These eggs have started hatching, just heads atm but I have at least one Albino!
> 
> I'll get some pictures up of the little darlings soon, when they are all out of the eggs



OH BRILLIANT NEWS CHRIS :2thumb: i thought that deserved caps :lol2:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

ARGH! i bet you are thrilled! my eggs have just started to dimple at day 44 so i am nearly wetting my pants with excitement.

and you said the male was incubating the egss himself? how cool is that.....i had no idea the males were at all paternal.


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

I bet thats a pretty sight! congratulations :2thumb:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

fantapants said:


> and you said the male was incubating the egss himself? how cool is that.....i had no idea the males were at all paternal.


lol no no... since buying the pair i've always had the male and female the wrong way round! so when the "so called" male was suddenly sat on eggs I was rather shocked


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Well congratulations. Even bigger bonus as you werent really expecting anything. You will have to get pics up soon!


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

t-bo said:


> lol no no... since buying the pair i've always had the male and female the wrong way round! so when the "so called" male was suddenly sat on eggs I was rather shocked


 
ah, i thought it a bit weird! so your male magicaly changed sex? still cool......cant wait to see pics.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

t-bo said:


> These eggs have started hatching, just heads atm but I have at least one Albino!
> 
> I'll get some pictures up of the little darlings soon, when they are all out of the eggs


 
Congrats! :no1:


----------



## EP1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Are thay out yet :2thumb:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

EP1 said:


> Are thay out yet :2thumb:


Yeah all out, one Albino and 4 poss hets. They are in their interim moist tub atm till they shed.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Well done, T-Bo! You got your Albino!


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Not bad for a boy!


----------



## Binksy (Mar 30, 2007)

: victory:Wicked, Congrates. : victory:


----------



## Kirstyx (Mar 13, 2008)

*nice one! congrats!*


----------



## lizzard boy13 (Jul 24, 2009)

WOW!
very cool...
congrats!!!


----------

